# Couch Potatoes



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

All I can say is that it's a good thing that we have TWO couches.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That is just cuteness overload!!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

hahaha that's hilarious!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how cute!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

lol, so funnily cute


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That's too cute


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Looks like somebody had a few too many margaritas! :wink: Very cute!


----------



## cowboys mama (Oct 3, 2011)

I know how you feel!!!! haha


----------

